# Research



## Belinda (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi I am trying to understand the publishing market from an authors point of view.  I work in a Micro Publisher and look after new authors we sign. Most are new to publishing and while my colleagues have loads of experience I always feel that they are a little corporate in their approach. So here I am ready to learn, discuss, and all that jaz.

Belinda


----------



## Bishop (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome! Generally, we just really want to see our story distributed. Or at least that's my take  I've yet to actually publish in any capacity though. We have a whole forum section dedicated to publishing and its conversations, and I know there's a handful of published authors on board who can give their take on the industry... welcome to, and enjoy!


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

As a newbie in the trade at least you can identify with the newness experience of the authors. The problem with you co-workers could simply be that they have been at it awhile and it has become a predictable 'job'.

I have never been published, or even tried, but there are posters on the board who are involved in various stages of such and would have first hand experience on the topic. Good luck.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, Welcome to the Forum 

Hmm...

Regarding your research... the me 6 years ago would have answered like this:

I don't know the first steps to take. I don't know where to find the manuscript specifications for each publishing house. I don't know if I am supposed to get an agent to send it to a publishing house or send it myself and get an agent later. I don't know what kind of deals I should expect in contracts. I don't know anything and the worst problem of all, I don't know where to find the relevant information. I check the sites of publishing companies looking for what format they expect in manuscripts, but I can never find the relevant information. Half the time I can't even find a postal address.

***

Now I would answer like this.

I have nothing ready to be sent to a publisher so it's not something I am concerning myself with. There are people here however who can give first hand accounts into all that stuff. I've been on writing communities a long time now and this one for over a year also. I've learned a fair bit, but I think until one has experienced it themselves first hand- then the information might not be that relevant for you.

Hope you find the answers you are looking for.


~Kev.


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to Writing Forums. I agree that publishers tend to get jaded. When you see the same things every day with only minor variations, you tend to lose interest in the content and treat it like any other commodity. In that sense, of course, fiction is just a commodity.

Meanwhile, here on the front end of the process, we writers pour our hearts and souls into our creations. We don't understand that the publisher is running a business and must turn a profit. It's hard to find common ground.

I look forward to your contributions. Writers could use some input from publishers.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 27, 2014)

Some of the things that I expect from a publisher (my publisher):

Editing, a good cover and title work, formatting, ISBN, a contract that is equitable to both author and publisher, one that helps me exploit other opportunities (audiobooks, foreign rights, etc. --since I don't have an agent), open doors for my work  (as an author or self-pubbled author) such as reviewers, communicate with me in a timely manner, publish other quality works, help by marketing where they can.

It isn't a one way street. My publisher expects me to be on time with returning edits, galleys, etc., to be a productive author, and not a 'one book author, be active in marketing my works, remain professional in all communications and in social media, etc., and reply to communication in a timely manner.


----------



## Volodymyr (Jun 27, 2014)

Could I ask one more question.



Palgrave proposed me a contract where it is written:
" In the  event of new edition of the Work, royalties on each new edition shall revert to the 
base level payable on the first edition."


To my objection it was replied that "If we were to consider a second edition of the work a new contract would be issued to you at which point you can raise the issue of royalties",
but they cannot amend the terms of the contract and rewrite it. It is sufficient for me to " keep a record of this email correspondence as confirmation of this point."


In result, this "slavery"  subpoint would be preserved in the contract, but is is not valid due to the email.

Is it a normal practice?



With best wishes,
Volodymyr


----------



## Belinda (Jun 30, 2014)

This is very interesting. I spoke to Thomas our legal guy and his answer was a little unfriendly (he is not exactly a people person!).

Big caveat on this - because without the contract and history I am only commenting on a hypothetical situation.

He said unfortunately the contracts with authors a very one sided (no news there). Unless an author is making money for the publisher they will not be inclined to offer good terms for the second book as there is "no reason to". Side letters (the email you mention) do have some legal standing but you have to have the money to defend the contract. There is no point in souring the relationship over potential future royalties. If you make lots of money then you can address it, and they will probably want to keep you onside and so discuss it.

"Normal practice" - to reduce their risk and exposure to cost - probably

Kind regards
B


----------



## Belinda (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi- got it, makes sense. How do they inform you of their marketing efforts?
B


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Volodymyr said:


> Could I ask one more question.
> 
> Palgrave proposed me a contract where it is written:
> " In the  event of new edition of the Work, royalties on each new edition shall revert to the
> ...



Unless the contract is already signed, there is no reason they cannot alter, add or remove clauses from a contract before it is signed. It may be their policy not to change in any manner the boilerplate contract they offer authors, but otherwise they can do it if they so choose.

You have the option to sign and agree with all of the terms or walk away, if they're unwilling to negotiate.


----------

